# Good Old Fashioned Halloween Tale



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd like to tell this to my nephew LOL!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That was a nice creepy little version of "the Lottery". Thanks for sharing it KK


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never heard that story, but I liked it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Creepy!!!


----------

